# The power of jetting



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to youtube for a before and after jetting.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTOPaPYaRto6tfR2nkrTkEg/videos?view=0http://www.youtube.com/user/seattledrainservice?feature=CBQQwRs=

Did not come out exactly as I planned the first DVD cut out the 50-70 foot section that was the worst line I ever saw 6" clay just packed for 20 feet of roots. I have it on DVD but because it skips youtube can't pick up on it (damm)

And the Sonde got stuck on and screws up the video a little but I could not tell the customer he had to wait lol. This would be a perfect sewer to do a liner but the owner does not have the funds right now.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Was able to strip the full video off the bad dvd and upload it! The street 6" was the really bad area and I am glad I could save it to show how much difference the jetter makes.

And here are some older pipe bursting vids

http://www.youtube.com/user/seattledrainservice?feature=CBQQwRs=


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

In the video you said it was cabled already. What did you use to cable it?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I used a spartan 300 to get it flowing, didn't spend a lot of time doing it just to get it punched open, any labor would have been wasted when the plan was to jet it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Cuda said:


> I used a spartan 300 to get it flowing, didn't spend a lot of time doing it just to get it punched open, any labor would have been wasted when the plan was to jet it.




Hard to believe a 300 made it through all that crap that line was terrible !!!


What blade were you running ?

How did the sonde get stuck on ?

How long did it take you to jet ?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> Hard to believe a 300 made it through all that crap that line was terrible !!!
> 
> 
> What blade were you running ?
> ...


Spear (arrow blade)
Sonde broke on won't shut off (needs replaced but better on than off lol)

jet 45 min. 1/2 hour down slow then come back with camera and hit the remaining roots on the way out.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

What type of jetter are you using? Psi/gpm? What head?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

4000 PSi 25 GPM, and 1/2" Warthog.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

The way some people talk, (with me being new to jetting) you wouldn't think clearing that line from upstream is possible.


----------



## AbsoluteDP (Jul 25, 2012)

Cuda said:


> ...
> This would be a perfect sewer to do a liner but the owner does not have the funds right now.


 You are absolutely right about lining the sewer line. That would save them money in the long run. Other than that you’ll have another repetitive customer and quite soon


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> The way some people talk, (with me being new to jetting) you wouldn't think clearing that line from upstream is possible.


The reason it works from upstream is because the high gpm are being pushed toward the house and the back jets cut the roots, then all that flow that was thrown toward the house comes washing downstream to carry the roots downstream.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I must have read your post wrong. I thought you were going from house to street.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes house to street.


----------

